# Tortoise ID



## kimber_lee_314 (Mar 27, 2012)

This guy is small. Do you think he's a Desert Tortoise, Texas Tortoise, or a hybrid (cross)? Give me your opinions and tell me why please!


----------



## ascott (Mar 27, 2012)

In my opinion, without see his face/profile.....you have a CDT and in all actuality he is not small, not for the species....


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Mar 27, 2012)

ascott said:


> In my opinion, without see his face/profile.....you have a CDT and in all actuality he is not small, not for the species....



He is so much smaller than all my DTs. I think he's a DT too, but thinking maybe a hybrid due to his size.


----------



## ascott (Mar 27, 2012)

Where did he come from? His size is that of a younger tort....he may be a grazer vs being fed a steady supply of food, you know? That can make a difference....He has great shape....is he new to your klan?


----------



## dmmj (Mar 27, 2012)

He looks to be about 11 inches a decent size for what I believe is a CDT.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 28, 2012)

I think its a desert tortoise, and not a hybrid.

http://www.tortoise.org/archives/gophdiff.html


----------



## Laura (Mar 28, 2012)

what is his story? he appears to have a crack in the shell?


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Mar 28, 2012)

Laura said:


> what is his story? he appears to have a crack in the shell?



He came into a Rabbit Rescue I volunteer at. Whoever had him brought him in sick. I have nursed him back to health and have a super home for him. I thought he was a young tort at first, but he appears to be full grown. Thanks for your input everyone!


----------

